# MAC employee necklace on ebay?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 1, 2006)

And its going for 60 bucks...why would people want to buy someone else's work necklace for that much?  Also....don't employees have to return their necklace when they're fired/quit so that they can't sell it??


----------



## amethyst_twine (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe the seller found it or the MAC MA 'lost it'.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe it's a fake...


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

we are supposed to turn in all of our jewelery upon termanation but sometimes not all things get returnend. These are employee pins and necklaces, a part of the uniform, why anyone would want them is beyond me.


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_why anyone would want them is beyond me._

 

so they can be posers. lol.


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 1, 2006)

That, or hard-core MAC collectors.  I only really hoard the makeup.  Thank god.  lol


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with MACgirl, why would anyone want our dress code jewellery?  I just don't get it.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 2, 2006)

I lost my pin in Target and I wonder if it ended up on ebay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edited to add the one we got for X-Mas is going for $100.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-cosmetics-20...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2006)

I wouldn't trust a seller who can't even spell-check 'necklace'.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 2, 2006)

haha, I didn't even notice that! You should ask her if it's awthintik.


----------



## kannan (Mar 2, 2006)

What happens if you lose your necklace as an MA? do you get another?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 2, 2006)

100 dollars for someone's UNIFORM! thats ridiculous!


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 2, 2006)

now that, is just insane.
i would never pay $100 for something like that.
anything for money i guess.


----------



## Liz (Mar 3, 2006)

i always wondered why people would want a necklace or shirt...?


----------



## MargaretD (Mar 3, 2006)

You could make your own MAC necklace, bracelet, keychain, etc for lots less. Sure it would be official but it would be just as cute


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_i always wondered why people would want a necklace or shirt...?_

 

Hmm I dont know but I have 2 shirts I got from friends who work at MAC - and I have never ever worn them....though the one Lady Danger shirt is a nice red but still....


----------



## macismine (Mar 6, 2008)

i have a mac belt buckle it's pretty awesome. i guess people like it to show off their passions or hobbies.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

I would never pay for a MAC necklace.

My obession is already all over my face. I don't need to accesorize my outfit to match my makeup.

I might as well get a Nars bracelet and Urban Deacy earrings as well.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 7, 2008)

I lost my MAC pin somehwere in the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend gave me one of hers because she had two and that one fell off at the counter. Those damn clips just don't stay shut. Anywho, people ask me if we sell the MAC jewelry all of the time and when I tell them no that it's kind of like our version of a name-tag, they get pretty bummed. People absolutely loved the Antiquitease necklace. I closed mine in a drawer and broke it, I'm smooth like that.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a necklace about a year ago from someone I knew absolutely to be an ex-MAC employee but I couldn't really explain why I wanted to have it.

I've never worn it out of the house as I feel kind of funny about it. I'd probably be sort of embarrassed if someone recognised what it was, as if I was saying "Wow! Look at my make-up - I'm such a pro!" and I know I'd feel lame explaining what it was to someone who didn't know. My husband always laughs when he sees it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm glad I have it despite that.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Anywho, people ask me if we sell the MAC jewelry all of the time and when I tell them no that it's kind of like our version of a name-tag, they get pretty bummed. People absolutely loved the Antiquitease necklace._

 
I'm not surprised at all that people want MAC necklaces.  Most people don't know that it's just part of what the MAs have to wear as their "uniform" or that some of the jewelry they get through certification.  The necklaces just look like another cool MAC product.  I can see everyone from hardcore collectors to teenage girls at the mall wanting them.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I lost my MAC pin somehwere in the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My friend gave me one of hers because she had two and that one fell off at the counter. Those damn clips just don't stay shut. Anywho, people ask me if we sell the MAC jewelry all of the time and when I tell them no that it's kind of like our version of a name-tag, they get pretty bummed. People absolutely loved the Antiquitease necklace. I closed mine in a drawer and broke it, I'm smooth like that._

 
OMG r u serious? DiD you break it on purpose? (LOL) the antiquitease necklace was sooo horrible ,nobody wanted to wear it and as soon as it wasn't code anymore, people took theirs apart and modified them or just tried to forget it ever existed....same with the fAFI-shirts... i hated it so much...it's a cute pj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well i will sleep in it once i fully recovered from the event LOL)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it would be neat if mac came out with a piece of jewelry for their customers.  They do shirts and scarves and dolls, so it wouldn't be that odd for a makeup company to do that.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I think it would be neat if mac came out with a piece of jewelry for their customers.  They do shirts and scarves and dolls, so it wouldn't be that odd for a makeup company to do that._

 
I agree. I think they should do a limited VG piece and use the $ for the VG fund. (nudge, nudge, MAC).  It could say, "Viva Glamorous" or something.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Jul 1, 2010)

does anyone have pics of some of the older mac jewerly? I am a new Mac artist and I am interested in seeing the older xmas gifts and such


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 3, 2010)

The first time I had my makeup done at MAC I looked up the necklaces on eBay out of curiosity and was shocked at the prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't really understand why anyone would want to have that; but then again I guess it is a collector's item for some.
The only thing I'd want is the Barbie loves MAC shirt. But that's just because it's cute; and I can't justify the price!


----------



## themakeupgrrl (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm keeping all of that stuff for future kids or the nieces. I can't wait to see the fight for the still in plastic Barbie tshirt lol


----------



## KristenLeeD (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_... I'm smooth like that._

 
_*Smoooooth, so darn smooth !!

i loved Your post ...had to comment!!  i'm also going to try to private message You ...if i can figure out where & how.




*_


----------



## equus18 (Jul 11, 2010)

I went to my MAC store yesterday and no one was wearing MAC jewelry but there own jewelry.  Maybe they all sold theirs on ebay LOL


----------



## Unigrrl (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow that shows how much I pay attention, I've never noticed a MA wearing any sort of jewelry. That may very well be because the customer service at my counter is gawd awful. I think it is kind of neat though.


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

hey jackie..i do. i'd take pics but i just found them on ebay. search for "2007 mac bracelet" and "antiquities necklace"..those are the ones i have above and beyond my pin, necklace, and certification necklace..

i was never asked to return my jewelry when i quit.


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

p.s. i still wear my antiquitease necklace out when i'm wearing a plain black dress to a club or bar...it's so obnoxious looking and loud, but i freaking love it!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 26, 2010)

I kept all my jewelry after going from Artist to freelancer.  My manager did not ask me to turn it in so I kept it all.  I would never sell it because working for M.A.C. a. part of my life for almost 5yrs.  Some collectors like to have not only M.A.C. jewelry, but anything that they feel is a collector's item so I understand why some pay that amount of cash for what they want.  To each their own~


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

I love MAC, but I agree with showing my obsession by wearing it on my face lol.


----------



## themakeupgrrl (Jan 25, 2011)

I kept all my jewelry & shirts when I moved/quit and they let me keep it all. Including the ugly gold nordies ani one from 06 lol one of my pals owed me cash & paid me in a new in bag Barbie shirt! Now that I've gotten older I could see people downsizing but not selling it on Ebay, give to friends who have M.A.C addictions or keep them for our kids. That's one of the reason's the cos industry has stopped being so good to it's artists and why it has lost most of the good ones.


----------



## Marlena559 (Feb 4, 2011)

In the San Francisco Craigslist website under beauty/health there is a girl from San Jose who has been selling all the promo MAC shirts along with the vertical and horizontal MAC necklaces. Its kind of weird cuz of how much of the stuff she has. I think if your a MAC die hard the necklaces aren't that bad but why would you want some girls used work shirts?? I don't get it.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 4, 2011)

I sort of think its weird. But if I saw one of the Hello Kitty mac shirts up for sale I would probably buy it - because I thought they were REALLY cute shirts!


----------



## themakeupgrrl (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get the used work shirt thing either lol


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol, I use all my MAC t-shirts as gym clothes after I don't need them anymore! It never occurred to me to sell them. I can't imagine wanting someone work clothing.


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Feb 10, 2011)

I think its for collection purposes. I am not going to lie when I was sixteen one my MAC artists gave me one of his extra employee necklaces and I wore it once and felt kind of stupid for even owning it when I wasn't an artist. Lol so I soldout for $50 :x


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW, Im oblivious. I had no idea that they have collections like that for their employees to wear like that. I totally understand why they sell for so much though, Plain and simple MAC has a following and their customers are loyal. Personally I would never buy anything like that, but Im sure plenty of girls do.
  	Interesting thread....


----------



## themakeupgrrl (Feb 22, 2011)

Even when i worked for them back in 03-06 I would have folks try to buy the old collection tshirts.  I had a bunch stolen from me(with other things) but I still have one or two somewhere, it seems as the years went on we got less shirts and necklaces/jewelry for collections.......


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! I have so much junk from when I worked at MAC, maybe this is how I get rid of it. Hahahaha.


----------

